# Zambezi vs Vishera



## tech savvy

Wondering if anyone knew the performance gain with Vishera vs Zambezi, Particularly the 8350 vs 8150? Iv been hearing 5-20% gain in performance.


----------



## StrangleHold

Pretty close to right. The Vishera runs alittle cooler with alittle less wattage and overclocks alittle better. But with those, I would get the 8120 or 8320, over the 8150 or 8350. Both sets are unlocked and overclock pretty close to the same.


----------



## Virssagòn

Yeh 10-15% performance gain, more likely in multithreading and gaming.
It's a pretty big improvement over zambezi, wouldn't consider to take the old gen FX since the price of a vishera is almost the same.
That been said, AMD made a good improvement, but it will need more to get Intel now and later.
Very competitive price though.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

From what I read the AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3-Module processor beats my Phenom II 945 Quad-Core in processing power without overclocking.  Vishera technology is definitely an improvement over Deneb and Thuban core processors.  Glad to see Advanced Micro Devices is releasing quality products again.

The AMD FX-6300 Vishera processor also has an affordable $140 price tag presently.


----------



## Virssagòn

2048Megabytes said:


> From what I read the AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3-Module processor beats my Phenom II 945 Quad-Core in processing power without overclocking.  Vishera technology is definitely an improvement over Deneb and Thuban core processors.  Glad to see Advanced Micro Devices is releasing quality products again.
> 
> The AMD FX-6300 Vishera processor also has an affordable $140 price tag presently.



Yeh, singlethreaded performance is increased by 7-8% and multi 12-14%
I can get that one for 118 euro over here


----------



## FuryRosewood

seems this is the kinda release cycle amd does, they do a alpha then the beta, like with the phenom and phenom iis...


----------



## jonnyp11

FuryRosewood said:


> seems this is the kinda release cycle amd does, they do a alpha then the beta, like with the phenom and phenom iis...



And there's supposed to be 2 more generations too! Although think something said that the 4th might be APU only since they aren't super competitive in the high performance market and it isnt making them much money right now


----------



## StrangleHold

Steamroller makes a lot of changes to the module, supposed to be a FX AM3+ socket too. Really Piledriver was no more then a large stepping with a name change. After that I have heard that they are going to one socket. AM4 or FM3 or what ever it ends up being. But have heard they still will have a APU and FX. One will have onboard GPU and the other will all be unlocked with L3 cache, both fitting the same socket but with the FX you will need to use a Video card.


----------

